# Another Great Item Donated To Ryleys Run



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Thats great Donna.....


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

Maggies mom said:


> Thats great Donna.....


Its better than great Mary. I had a lot of guys last year asking me at the registration desk, when they saw the prizes, ask me why I had nothing for golfers. So guess what?? This year we have the golf bag and I am working on the golf balls with the logo on it. So we shall see. But I love the golf bag. LOL!!! I might have to get one for myself after the event. LOL!!!


----------



## justmejanis (Feb 25, 2007)

You have some fantastic prizes Donna! Something for everyone. I am definitely getting excited. Going to win a guitar for Adam, LOL!!

Fantastic work as always. I bet the golf bag will be stunning with the logo.


----------



## KatzNK9 (Feb 27, 2007)

Great news! Golfers will be happy too!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Ah Donna, Steve loves to golf! Right Steve? I can't buy tickets either, but my family will. They'd better...:uhoh:


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

I am not a golfer but I can understand how this would be a great prize for any golfers out there. :dblthumb2


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

I WANT ONE!!!!! Am I out of the running too????


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

sharlin said:


> I WANT ONE!!!!! Am I out of the running too????


Your wife could buy tickets Steve......


----------



## Angel_Kody (Feb 27, 2007)

Wow! Very Cool!!!


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Do you have to be there to win?


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

cubbysan said:


> Do you have to be there to win?


No..... they will contact you if you win..........


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

cubbysan said:


> Do you have to be there to win?


As Mary said, no you do not have to be present to win; and let me just say, that half the prizes won, were won by people who were not present and they did receive their prizes. The guitars took a little longer because of the size for shipping but other than that, they all were received. Janis was the farthest and that was out in Wyoming. She received her guitar and gave it to her son for Christmas. You will be able to buy your tickets from Kim if you wish to purchase some. Sale starts in two weeks.


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

sharlin said:


> I WANT ONE!!!!! Am I out of the running too????


Steve, you can buy our raffle tickets. You are in the race out in Sacramento, so there is no problem. You can buy as many as you wish or if you feel better about it, have a family member do it. Not a problem. I will be posting a full list of the prizes very soon.


----------

